# Smelly Unhatched Eggs??



## cpashare (Jan 28, 2006)

My neighbor had a pair of "smelly" unhatched eggs in his balcony. Smelly in the sense of going rotten smelly. Is this a bad sign? Or is this normal? 
If these eggs are still good, any recommendations on how to keep it warm? I dont have any heater or anything like that. What's a good temp to keep them? 

Thanks for your insights.

Clement


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Clement, 

If the eggs smell rotten, they probably are and any chicks that were developing have died. Are there pigeons sitting and/or returning to them or have they been abandoned?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cpashare said:


> *My neighbor had a pair of "smelly" unhatched eggs in his balcony. Smelly in the sense of going rotten smelly. Is this a bad sign? Or is this normal? *
> 
> If these eggs are still good, any recommendations on how to keep it warm? I dont have any heater or anything like that. What's a good temp to keep them?
> 
> ...


Hello Clement,
Eggs processing in a normal fashion shouldn't have a 'rotten' smell to them.
I would be inclined to place the eggs *&* any nesting material in a bag, tie it up & discard the whole lot.

I don't see where anything good can become of 'rotten' smelling eggs.

Cindy


----------

